# What Glock to get?



## Azermiath (Dec 20, 2011)

I'm going to purchase a Glock and I'm not sure what I should get. Help me please. Gen 3 or 4 and Compact/subcompact in 9mm (19/26) or 45acp (30)? CT grips or not?Any suggestions? This will be my CCW gun. Im 5'11" and 145lbs hope it helps.


----------



## 1jimmy (Jul 30, 2011)

don't know too much about gen 3 or four. i have 4 glocks 2-27, 30, 29. one 27 has ct grips and if you practice fast draw and shoot i think you will find for just a split second you hesitate to focus on the light and not pulling the trigger. however they are great for target shooting. my ccw is the 27 without the laser becuse it has good stopping power and it is about 5 ozs. less than the 30. a lot depends on how the gun fits your hand


----------



## Raymond (Dec 3, 2011)

The G27 is what my wife carries. Solid weapon. I have been wanting to add a G30 to the mix. The G36 is a 45 cal slimmer alternative to the G30. However the G36 holds less rounds.


----------



## Sebastian04 (Dec 22, 2011)

I have carried a Glock 27 with pinky extension magazine for over 10 years. Never had a jam while training but can be a little difficult to conceal during summer months.


----------



## Packard (Aug 24, 2010)

Hikock45 says that his favorite Glock is a G23, midsized .40 caliber. He claims it conceals nearly as well as the G27, is easier to shoot and has a larger amunition capacity. The equivalent in 9mm would be a G19.

I have a G27, it is not bad to shoot (but the .40 has sharper recoil than the 9mm) and it conceals well. It can also be ankle-carried.

Probably I will get a G23 next. I've been wrestling with that issue for a while and I have not yet made a decision. 

For a first weapon, the G23 in .40 or the G19 in 9mm would be my recommendation; for experienced shooters either the G23 or the G27 (or the G19 or G26 in 9mm).


----------



## cclaxton (Jul 10, 2011)

Glock 19 or 26, 9mm with a trigger job. 
Lightweight, small, easy to conceal and carry.
Cheap target ammo, great reasonably priced HP ammo: $211/1000 for target, and $35-50/50 great HP ammo (FedPrem HST 124gr, Winchester T-Series, Mag-Tech, Hornady XTP)

Get good instruction on grip, stance, targeting, trigger, and lots of practice. 
There is a reason the 9mm is the most popular caliber. 
CC


----------



## T-55A5 (Apr 27, 2011)

If you are looking at .45 ACP then go with a G30 

It's lite, concealable, low recoil & accurate


----------



## Packard (Aug 24, 2010)

T-55A5 said:


> If you are looking at .45 ACP then go with a G30
> 
> It's lite, concealable, low recoil & accurate


Or the G36, which is flatter and conceals better, but carries fewer rounds.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

The G36 is Uber-cool. I had a G30 for a few years, but traded it off on a gun trade. I loved to shoot the higher capacity Glock, but it was a pain to carry. (Minor back problems)


----------



## jblack58 (Oct 23, 2011)

Whether you buy a standard, compact, or sub-compact, I would suggest you get a 40 S&W caliber (22, 23, or 27) because for about another $150ea you can get conversion barrels and a mag to shoot 9mm and 357 out of it. This way you have three different caliber pistols in one.


----------



## Packard (Aug 24, 2010)

Also note that the subcompacts (G26 & G27) will take longer to learn to shoot well. They have a truncated grip that does not allow for the use of the pinkie when gripping it, and a shorter sight radius that makes aiming more difficult.

They do conceal better so that is a trade-off.


----------



## Azermiath (Dec 20, 2011)

Ok so I'v shot the Glock 21, 26, and 30. Love all three but I'm wondering if it would be better to get a 17 to carry for a farm and ccw gun or go with the 26. Any ideas or information would be great. I would like a 9mm for my first gun and I will be purchasing a 45ACP in a few months and will be getting the 30. I can shoot the 21, 26, and 30 great I found a range in Spokane, WA where I have family. I also shot the SA XD-9 SC and the XDM-9 4.5 I seem to prefer SC guns and can control them better (wierd eh?) and I like the feel. Would the 26 be a good EDC gun for any enviroment? I plan on getting 500 rds of American Eagle 115gr for $100 at a local store good or bad idea? And should I get some 17 mags for it for carrying on the farm? Thanks for your opinions.


----------



## Ratchetjaw (Dec 19, 2011)

I just got a 26 yesterday and shot it today. I love this little gun. Got rid of my kahr pm9 and SA EMP 40. This is and will be my primary carry gun


----------



## trob_205 (Nov 26, 2009)

Azermiath said:


> Ok so I'v shot the Glock 21, 26, and 30. Love all three but I'm wondering if it would be better to get a 17 to carry for a farm and ccw gun or go with the 26. Any ideas or information would be great. I would like a 9mm for my first gun and I will be purchasing a 45ACP in a few months and will be getting the 30. I can shoot the 21, 26, and 30 great I found a range in Spokane, WA where I have family. I also shot the SA XD-9 SC and the XDM-9 4.5 I seem to prefer SC guns and can control them better (wierd eh?) and I like the feel. Would the 26 be a good EDC gun for any enviroment? I plan on getting 500 rds of American Eagle 115gr for $100 at a local store good or bad idea? And should I get some 17 mags for it for carrying on the farm? Thanks for your opinions.


ok idea on the 17 and the 26.. one gun 2 do it all tho is the 19... big enough gun for the range..perfect gun to carry...if u planned on putting a mag or grip extension on the 26 you might as well go with the 19 because then the 26 and the 19 will print the same anyway... i own both the 17 and 19 and the only other handguns i see myself buying in the future is probably another 17 and 19. for the most part i use all 17 mags except for the mag that is in the 19 when i carry it...my spare carry mag is always a 17 mag whether i carry the 17 or 19... just my .02


----------



## ronmail65 (Jan 18, 2011)

Azermiath said:


> Ok so I'v shot the Glock 21, 26, and 30. Love all three but I'm wondering if it would be better to get a 17 to carry for a farm and ccw gun or go with the 26. Any ideas or information would be great. I would like a 9mm for my first gun and I will be purchasing a 45ACP in a few months and will be getting the 30. I can shoot the 21, 26, and 30 great I found a range in Spokane, WA where I have family. I also shot the SA XD-9 SC and the XDM-9 4.5 I seem to prefer SC guns and can control them better (wierd eh?) and I like the feel. Would the 26 be a good EDC gun for any enviroment? I plan on getting 500 rds of American Eagle 115gr for $100 at a local store good or bad idea? And should I get some 17 mags for it for carrying on the farm? Thanks for your opinions.


A couple quick points... 
-As your first gun (if you're learning to shoot), a compact (G19) or full size (G17) will be easier to learn and get proficient on (rather than a subcompact like the G26).
-For concealed carry -- no doubt the G26 is the easiest to conceal. If concealment / comfort is not an issue -- then I would personally go as big as I could because it feels better for me and I shoot with improved accuracy. It's hard to pick 1 gun that easily does both. But if you like the subcompact design and shoot it well -- then maybe just get the G26.
- Something to keep in mind, as a new shooter you'll probably want to practice a lot. 9mm is significantly less expensive than 45ACP or most other center-fire bullets. I know you didn't ask -- but even a 22LR pistol isn't bad for training a new shooter (to practice some fundaments) and to plink around with. If you want to shoot a lot and self defense not an issue, a 22LR pistol might be something fun too. 22LR ammo is far less expensive than even 9mm.
- Lastly - as a new shooter - take an NRA Safety Course as soon as you can. It will help with your decision, give you a good foundation of knowledge and safe practices, and is probably required for your concealed carry permit.


----------



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

forget the generations bs - they are all good
for your weight - the glock 36

i owned a g26 but just something didn't click with me - probably the double stack and pinky finger but probably the new single stack craze for 9mm ALSO all the craze for 3" 1911s - i studied the internet and found the glock36 is cheaper than those 3" 1911s and more reliable and the same overall dimensions with a longer barrel


----------



## tduinc (Jan 5, 2012)

Sebastian04 said:


> I have carried a Glock 27 with pinky extension magazine for over 10 years. Never had a jam while training but can be a little difficult to conceal during summer months.


Glock 27 can be a brick.....accuracy is great but needed extended grips...........I have moved on to a Kahr P45...slimmer, very comfortable...less rounds but .45acp vs .40sw


----------



## Azermiath (Dec 20, 2011)

ronmail65 said:


> - Something to keep in mind, as a new shooter you'll probably want to practice a lot. 9mm is significantly less expensive than 45ACP or most other center-fire bullets. I know you didn't ask -- but even a 22LR pistol isn't bad for training a new shooter (to practice some fundaments) and to plink around with. If you want to shoot a lot and self defense not an issue, a 22LR pistol might be something fun too. 22LR ammo is far less expensive than even 9mm.
> - Lastly - as a new shooter - take an NRA Safety Course as soon as you can. It will help with your decision, give you a good foundation of knowledge and safe practices, and is probably required for your concealed carry permit.


Thanks for the info. I'v had a MK3 22/45 ruger pistol for about a year now and I shoot and carry it extensivly on the farm. I'm looking for a good farm gun and carry gun. I'v changed what gun I'm going to get to the XD 9mm in sub-compact due to me being able to get it for less then $450 from a friend of my Uncles. Thanks for the Info again.

By the way all I need to get my ccw in Montana is a Hunters Education card. Although I would like to go through a couple of NRA corses. Just renewed my NRA membership for 5 years. Thanks for the help everyone.


----------

